# Pepsi Double Dot:



## Floridabottledude (Mar 25, 2013)

I finally got a lighter blue Red, White, and Blue Pepsi. It is from Auburn, Maine 1948. Been looking for quite a while. I also have a Single Dot RWB Pepsi to the left of the other one.


----------



## 23baseball3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cool looking bottles! Wish I had cool bottles like that, but I am just starting out I guess. Does the fact that the center one is lighter in color increase value? The only Pepsi bottles I have are these. Hardly know a thing about them. There are 7 including one that is a 16 ouncer.


----------



## tangomango (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice start . . . . Nice bottles . . . .  Just picked up a Frostie myself this weekend.


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 25, 2013)

LOVE THEM!!!

 I have a light blue label bottle with "Two full glasses" on the neck.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Mar 25, 2013)

That's the one I would really like to get Josh! You wouldn't have a second one?


----------



## Floridabottledude (Mar 25, 2013)

You've got a good collection started there 23baseball3, I really like that Golden Age and the Royal Crown is nice too.


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Floridabottledude
> 
> That's the one I would really like to get Josh! You wouldn't have a second one?


 
  Wish I did. The label isn't great on the one I have, I'll try to get a photo of it tomorrow.


----------



## 23baseball3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks, I'm digging your Pepsi's as well. The Golden Age is another I can't find much about, but definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## acls (Mar 26, 2013)

Love those light blue Pepsis.  Be on the look out for others.  I have seen the light blue on single dots, single dot 2 full glasses, and double dot 2 full glasses.


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's my light blue double dot Two Full Glasses bottle.  Like I said, the label is rough.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Mar 26, 2013)

I still like it but its too bad about the label. Very hard to find! Thanks Josh


----------

